# Ex Girlfriends



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone here have to deal with ex girlfriends? Even if youve been dating your man for a over a year? Im dealing with it. She still texts him and its about stupid shit. Its like she needs an excuse to talk to him. OMG its really pissing me off. I really wanna kick her ass. She just doesnt get the hint that he doesnt wanna be with her. She even txtd him with her new number. How nice of her to do that. Its like look here hoe, if he really wanted to be with you then he'd be with you. If hes with me and apparently he is then he dont want you anymore. So please tell me, am I alone on this?


----------



## Aprill (Apr 18, 2007)

Nah, youre not alone. You guys cant block her number?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 18, 2007)

Nope Ive tried that part already. Trust me if I could it would of been done already. I told him that if she continues to text him that Im going to change his phone number. He didnt have a prob with it so looks like thats what needs to be done.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 18, 2007)

that is the best option, to change his phone number


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 18, 2007)

Its just really stupid ya know. Its like she cant be happy that hes happy. We've been dating for a year and 2 months. She still cant get over him. Im friends with her friend and she tells me everything about his ex. Well just the things that involve him. Supposedly theres things that I dont know but she cant seem to answer that question for me from the ex(not to confuse you). She says things but doesnt seem to have anything to back it up with and Im just fed up with the whole situation. I dont know what to do. I want him to change his number but what if she finds it out? Then what, change it again?


----------



## Saja (Apr 18, 2007)

Did he tell her directly to leave him alone?


----------



## MindySue (Apr 18, 2007)

It's really not up to you to correct the situation, IMO. It's up to him. I don't think she would still be trying to talk to him if he really gave her a good speaking to about the situation and not wanting her as a part of his life. If he actually has done this, what kind of fool would still try to talk to him? It sounds like your boyfriend has been kinda passive in this situation, but I could be wrong. Maybe he doesnt want to be mean to her, and he probably tolerates her calls and texts. Again, I could be wrong.

Also..if you're the only one talking to her and getting angry, thats just going to satisfy her more. She probably wants that, and it'll just fire her up more to do it again.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 18, 2007)

I was about to ask the same question


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 18, 2007)

i had to deal with girls who wanted my bf while we were together. He never did anything about it though and thought they were actually pretty annoying haha


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 18, 2007)

How annoying!!, I don't think girlsfriends should have to deal with problems like that - as your bf's ex-girlfriend- I think your bf needs to take care of that and be firm. You need to have a serious conversation with him.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 18, 2007)

Yea hes told her in the beginning to leave him alone and she still didnt. Everyones told her to leave him alone and she just doesnt get it. I agree that she pry wants to get a rise out of me and trust me its working and I try not to let it but I cant help it. Its a complicated situation. I just dont know what else to do ya know. She doesnt get the point that he doesnt wanna be with her.


----------



## Saja (Apr 18, 2007)

Then its up to him to continuously tell her to back off. He should even threaten to her that he will change his number. UNless shes a complete psycho, she should get the message. If she doesnt, then shes a complete nutcase.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 18, 2007)

Trust me when I say shes a complete nutcase. He told me one time that after they broke up she broke into his house and poured shampoo all over the carpet and poured all the rose petals from the roses that he got her all over the floor then walked into his room when he was sleeping and said that you will never find another person like me. Talk about being psycho. She doesnt get it.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, honey I've had worst that just an ex, I had to deal with the crazy a$$ baby-mother....not a fun time. Let me tell you this, you have to stand your ground and don't back down to her, you also have to make your man stand up to her if he isn't already doing so, because truly the beef is between them and you are the innocent party. I'd have him get a restraining order and call the police anytime she called or came by. I'd take pictures of EVERYTHING...document it all. If all else fails, move on...crazy advice but if she is really psycho, no man is worth your life.

P.S. You could always get evil and you and your girls beat her down...LOL:keule:


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 18, 2007)

Haha, Im agreeing with you on the beatin her down. I do stand my ground but shes really stubborn. She cant back up anything she says to me. She doesnt give me reasons or anything so I know she aint got none. She says things like that cuz she still loves him. I mean c'mon move on already. She makes things up so that she can talk to him which is really stupid.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, girl that's a mess...I don't know what's wrong with some women, if a guy told me he didn't want me, and kept telling me. I'd be too crushed to try to continually try to get back with him...Forget that.


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2007)

i think that he should change his number and neither one of you communicate with her, sometimes action speaks louder than words and in this situation its best not to give her any attention not even negative.

theres no reason for a person to commuincate with a ex unless theres kids involve. after she gets no reaction she will hopefully get the hint


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 18, 2007)

Just her spreading rumors that he got her pregnant and stuff. They haven't been together for like, 5 months at the time. And she would text or call him often, or have her friends do that.

I didn't care so much... just when he would start getting mad, then I'd be like... that's enough.

As for that ex-girlfriend... jesus is she psycho. I know some friends who change number because of their ex, and that ex always seems to find it somehow. Have you tried threatening with the authorities?


----------



## Aprill (Apr 18, 2007)

I hate when chicks play the pregnancy card, it is sickening


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 18, 2007)

Yea shes psycho. Im hopin she gets the message now and leaves him and I alone. Im just so fed up with the situation at hand. She'll never leave and maybe saying Im going to contact the authorities well him saying that will get her to back off. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 18, 2007)

I see things a bit differently. I think your boyfriend enjoys her attention and enjoys you fighting over him.

If he really didn't want anything to do with her, he would have made himself completly unavailable to her.

But instead, a year goes by and she is still available to him.

And I suspect a year from now she will still have access to him.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 18, 2007)

Love u Carolyn, i agree :clap


----------



## angellove (Apr 18, 2007)

me 3


----------



## jessimau (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree to some extent, and this is one of the thoughts that ran through my mind when I read your post. but I also know that sometimes no matter what you can't get rid of the crazies. My ex-bf and I broke up over 10 years ago. He STILL contacts me from time to time, although I do answer sometimes to see how he's doing because I want to hear that he's doing well. Actually, what's worked (for all of 2 months now) is getting engaged. He finally figured out that I'm never coming back (not that I ever was) and stopped texting and calling.

Your boyfriend needs to not respond AT ALL to her, in any way. Even answering the phone to tell her to leave him alone will be reinforcing to her. He should probably let all calls from numbers he doesn't know go to voicemail for a little while at least, because it could be her calling from another number. Remember, though, that whatever she's doing, it's his problem and her problem, but not yours. Don't get all tangled up in this because he's the only one who can try to undo it.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 19, 2007)

Nope. Truuuuuuuust me!


----------



## natalierb (Apr 19, 2007)

I feel your pain, I would be really pissed off too!

My bf has a friend that's a girl (not an ex) that calls him once in awhile. They used to be co-workers. I can't stand her even though I've never met her (she saw my picture once and said I wear too much makeup. Ugh, who is that b**** to judge?!) I've told him to tell her to stop calling, but he brushes it off. I think he enjoys having a girl friend he can talk to. I know he doesn't want her, but I think her intentions are bad, because she'll invite him to go out (he never does). I mean, I want to marry this guy soon, I shouldn't act immature about a girl friend calling him, but she seems jealous to me and that's what really gets me. If she wanted to meet me and not insult me, then I would be totally fine with her.

I'm sorry you have to go through this!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 19, 2007)

You know, I never thought of it that way.


----------



## jhjodec9 (Apr 19, 2007)

i know exactly how you feel. i have the same problem and ive been with my SO for 2 years and what i did/do is anything she trys to tell me (she calls me to tell me that hes cheating) ill go along with it and not even get mad because it just satisfies her but if you ignore her shes the one that is going to get mad.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 19, 2007)

i was thinking that aswell.

but, it's pretty hard not to get involved into something like that because it is HER boyfriend - I would be involved, just to reinforced the idea that the guy has moved on with you.

Hope it all solves soon. Quickest thing is switching numbers - and just ignoring her, if it goes on for more than a month or so - involve the authorities.

What is your guy saying now tho?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 19, 2007)

See Ive tried not responding and it worked for awhile but then she had to get a diff phone cuz he rents cut hers off and so she texted him from that. Whats weird tho is that normally when someone he doesnt know txts him he asks who it is and this time he didnt. He said he doesnt care who it is. It still seems a lil fishy cuz its like he knew who it was and just didnt wanna tell me. What you guys dont know is that Ive dealt with him hiding things from me before. Thats why its hard for me to let it go and stuff cuz how do I know that they havent talked bf she texted him. I asked him to change his number and he said he would but then came up with the idea of blocking her number and it sucks cuz I cant otherwise I would of done that by now. He gices me his phone and everything when he leaves and stuff but Im still uneasy about the situation.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 19, 2007)

I think you are getting some great advice on how to keep her out of your/his lives. In order for her to get the hint, he has to be the one to tell her to get lost.

This is my advice:

You and he need to sit down and have a really serious heart to heart.

He has to understand how upset and angry you are.

He has to understand that you will not tolerate the situation any further.

But don't give him an ultimatum because they usually backfire.

As long as the three of you behave the same, nothing will change.

After you talk with him, he needs to demonstrate a complete change of attitude immediately.

If he doesn't change, you are going to have to decide whether you are going to continue to tolerate this situation or find another relationship where there will be no more games.

I'm sorry you are going through this. I've been there myself and it is very upsetting.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn girl, I feel for you.

How old is he?

Some guys just dont get it... sounds like he does want to stay connected to her. And since you mention he has hiden things in the past - you might as well be blunt and straight foward about your feelings. He really shouldnt be doing that and you do have the right to feel uneasy... its ok. I would be too if I were in your position.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 19, 2007)

if she is psycho and she is stalking him he needs to change his # and if that doesnt work, then i dunno, call the cops, there are laws against stalking, good luck girl


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yea I think Im just going to let it go for now but it happens again then I think I'll do some action. Not sure what I'll do but I think I have somethin in mind. I wanna thank all you ladies for all your help and wisdom. It really means mean alot and I really appreciate it. Thanks a bunch! Anymore advice is welcomed.


----------



## Saja (Apr 20, 2007)

You are like Wilson from Home Improvment....I always wait to hear your great advice!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 20, 2007)

no,i actually neva had to deal with this.my bf claims he neva had gf he just used to sleep with the gurls and move on,which i find disgusting by the way.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yea Id also find that disgusting.


----------



## maple (May 7, 2007)

She's a freak. If you see her while you're with your boyfriend, then you should kiss him infront of her.


----------

